# New to the Forum! Lone betta in 29 gallon planted tank??



## Nazasaki (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi forum! I'm new to the site! I've been a member of a few others for quite some time. I've kept bettas all my life. I have a question regarding my King marble betta Panda. I have a 29 gallon planted tank that currently houses 2 angelfish, about 30 marimo moss balls and various anubias. My angelfish are lovely but picking apart my plants! I'm thinking on moving my king betta from his planted 5.5 to the 29 and getting rid of the angels. His only tank mates would be a handful of nerite snails. I don't really want other fish. The tank has 2 aqueon quietflow 20s, heated to 80° and is moderately planted. So my question is, with such a small bioload will my plants do okay? I'm thinking this will be an extremely low maintenance tank and panda can live out his days happily :smile2: and input would be great. Thanks!!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

It would be fine! Just be sure he likes it. Some like smaller tanks, some like bigger. 



Welcome! :3


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I have one HMPK Giant in a 38g planted by himself, he loves it and my plants are doing fine. I would say go for it! Though like ThatFishThough said, keep an eye on him for possible stress in case he is just the type that likes smaller tanks.
30 moss balls? Sounds interesting, pictures?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

That's what I was thinking! XD I originally wanted to do like a Marimo Waterfall, but the Marimos are either low-quality, cheap or $10 "Betta Buddies". x.x


I am the one person that can kill Marimos, too.


----------



## Nazasaki (Jun 19, 2016)

Here as some pics of the tank over the last few months. The scape has since changed again and I bought more marimos!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

Beautiful tank. The only thing I would do is give him more top cover for shade and a place to rest nearer to the top. I float Ceratophyllum submersum and the Betta seem to like using it to rest.


----------



## FishyBets (Jan 4, 2016)

What a beautiful tank. Wish mine were that nice, haha~ Where did you get your merimos? Ive been looking forever for some.

Sent from my LG-VS450PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Nazasaki (Jun 19, 2016)

FishyBets said:


> What a beautiful tank. Wish mine were that nice, haha~ Where did you get your merimos? Ive been looking forever for some.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS450PP using Tapatalk


Well Im from PA and there is an all year round indoor farmers market about an hour from my house. There is a petstore in there that sells baseball sized marioms for $5 a piece. Needless to say I clean them out every time I visit :laugh:


----------



## Nazasaki (Jun 19, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Welcome to the Forum! :wave:
> 
> Beautiful tank. The only thing I would do is give him more top cover for shade and a place to rest nearer to the top. I float Ceratophyllum submersum and the Betta seem to like using it to rest.


Any other floating plant you recommend? I like the look of dwarf water lettuce, duckweed, and frog bit but I cant find it anywhere where i live. A greenhouse near my house sells regular water lettuce but I fear it will grow too large and bump into the top of my glass cover.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Nazasaki said:


> Well Im from PA and there is an all year round indoor farmers market about an hour from my house. There is a petstore in there that sells baseball sized marioms for $5 a piece. Needless to say I clean them out every time I visit :laugh:


$5 each? That is a good price for big ones. Where I live it is $10 for little golf ball sized ones.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> There is a petstore in there that sells baseball sized marioms for $5 a piece.


Are they true Marino Algae Balls? Yes True Marimos are actually algae not moss. $5 each seems rather cheap 

The world’s largest Marimo is about 95cm in diameter. Marimos are able to grow about 5mm per year. Thus, the World Largest Marimo today is over 200 years old!

Marimo Algae balls are actually endangered in the wild, and are not really suitable to warm aquariums. In a lots of countries now they are a banned import/product.



> They are illegal to import into Australia (not on the allowable import list).
> It is illegal to remove them from the lake they originate in, in Japan. They are a protected species there, as they are now endangered due to people removing them for the aquarium trade.
> *We continue to hear reports of DAFF Biosecurity, in conjunction with other agencies coming to people's homes and destroying everything in their tanks if they own them.*
> 
> People continue to advertise them, buy them, and show pictures of them in their tanks on public forums despite all of this, and get surprised when DAFF show up on their doorstep.​


The bolded bit means.
DAFF Biosecurity tracks people down shows up with a warrant at your door and poisons all your tanks fish and all, No if's no but's no maybes, Then you are hit with huge fines. They actually pour poison into ALL your tanks destroying all plant and aquatic life.

People actually store Marino in the fridge ( Yes you read that right the fridge ) when it gets hot.


----------



## Nazasaki (Jun 19, 2016)

NickAu said:


> Are they true Marino Algae Balls? Yes True Marimos are actually algae not moss. $5 each seems rather cheap
> 
> The world’s largest Marimo is about 95cm in diameter. Marimos are able to grow about 5mm per year. Thus, the World Largest Marimo today is over 200 years old!
> 
> ...


Yes they are in fact real marimo. This store must get their products cheap. Ive seen discus at this store for $20 a piece, adult cichlids for less than $15 as well. They have amazing deals. Hence why I clean out their marimo stock when I visit


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Oh

I love your tank well done.


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

Nazasaki said:


> Any other floating plant you recommend? I like the look of dwarf water lettuce, duckweed, and frog bit but I cant find it anywhere where i live. A greenhouse near my house sells regular water lettuce but I fear it will grow too large and bump into the top of my glass cover.


Should be able to find any and all of those for decent prices online  I just snagged some dwarf water lettuce off ebay for $6 a few days ago.

Just try to make sure the seller's location is somewhat close to your area, don't want the plants sitting for too long in a box. Duckweed would probably be your safest bet in terms of shipping (stuff is hard to kill).


----------

